# Tamron Announces the SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2017)

```
<em>All-new optical design delivers a dramatically faster autofocus speed and image stabilization performance of 5 stops</em></p>
<p><strong>SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A025)</strong></p>
<p><em>February 6, 2017, Commack, NY</em> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A025), a new telephoto zoom lens product for full-frame and APS-C DSLR cameras. Model A025 was developed by substantially enhancing the features of its predecessor.</p>
<p>These include a thorough review of the optical, mechanical and electronic designs to increase autofocus speed and precision, reinforce VC (Vibration Compensation) functions and to shorten the MOD. New features include eBAND Coating, Moisture-Proof and Dust-Resistant Construction, Fluorine Coating and compatibility with teleconverters. The lens design features a metal-based barrel for improved handling and ease-of-use. The result of this dramatic evolution is Model A025, a high-speed telephoto lens that widens the scope of expression for photography in a broad range of genres, such as portraits, landscapes, sports and photojournalism. The lens is expected to be available in the U.S. in March at $1299.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28175 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159a.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159a-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159c.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159c-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159d.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1159d-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<ol>
<li><strong>Outstanding resolution and contrast reproduction performance, beautiful <em>bokeh </em>and full compatibility with Tamron teleconverters</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Based on the current model (A009), the optical design has been revised and improved. Both the resolution and contrast reproduction performance far exceed the present levels. <em>Bokeh</em> has been enhanced and expanded to deliver outstanding background effects across the entire zoom range. Use of a circular diaphragm with nine blades further improves <em>bokeh</em>. The optical design of the new A025 consists of 23 elements in 17 groups. Optimum deployment of XLD (eXtra Low Dispersion) and LD (Low Dispersion) glass elements thoroughly eliminate chromatic aberrations, which tend to become particularly prominent in high-speed telephoto lenses, across the entire zoom range, while ensuring uniform, high-level image quality even on the periphery of the image plane.</p>
<p>The new lens is also fully compatible with the TELECONVERTER 1.4x (Model TC-X14) and TELECONVERTER 2.0x (Model TC-X20)<sup class="green">1</sup>, which increase the focal length of the lens to 1.4 times and 2 times the original, respectively. Both teleconverters are carefully designed and constructed to provide outstanding high quality.</p>
<p>Changes in zoom range when used with SP 70-200 mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A025)</p>
<table class="contentTable">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="126"></td>
<td width="156">Mounted on full-frame DSLR camera</td>
<td width="170">Mounted on APS-C format DSLR camera</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">Without tele converter</td>
<td width="156">70-200mm</td>
<td width="170">Approx. 109-310mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 1.4x tele converter<span class="green"><sup>*2</sup></span></td>
<td width="156">98-280mm</td>
<td width="170">Approx. 152-434mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 2.0x tele converter<span class="green"><sup>*2</sup></span></td>
<td width="156">140-400mm</td>
<td width="170">Approx. 217-620mm</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>Changes in magnification ratio when used with SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A025)</p>
<table class="contentTable">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="126"></td>
<td width="156">Maximum Magnification Ratio</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">Without tele converter</td>
<td width="156">1:6.1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 1.4x tele converter</td>
<td width="156">1:4</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 2.0x tele converter</td>
<td width="156">1:3</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>Available focusing mode when used with SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A025)</p>
<table class="contentTable">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="126"></td>
<td width="156">When using viewfinder</td>
<td width="170">When using live view mode</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 1.4x teleconverter</td>
<td width="156">AF Possible</td>
<td width="170">AF<sup class="green">*2</sup> Possible</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="126">With 2.0x teleconverter</td>
<td width="156">AF Possible</td>
<td width="170">AF<span class="green"><sup>*3 </sup></span>Possible</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<ol start="2">
<li><strong>Improved VC system provides highest Vibration Compensation ability in its class<sup class="green">3</sup> (5 stops using CIPA standard compliant) and offers three situation-specific VC modes</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Utilizing Tamron’s original VC (Vibration Compensation) system, which uses a moving coil mechanism, further reinforcement of the drive system power and control performance has now achieved the highest VC level in its class, with an image stabilization performance of 5 stops according to the CIPA standard (using VC Mode 3).</p>
<p>Also, the VC system of Model A025 offers three VC modes, including one mode exclusively for panning. Photographers can freely choose between the different VC modes according to their shooting conditions. Even when telephoto shooting in low light, which tends to be severely affected by camera shake, photographers can now enjoy jitter-free handheld shooting with much greater flexibility.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>VC MODE 1 </strong>is the standard mode that strikes a great balance between the stability of the viewfinder image and the stabilization effects.</li>
<li><strong>VC MODE 2</strong> is exclusively used for panning.</li>
<li><strong>VC MODE 3 </strong>prioritizes the stabilization of the captured images and forgoes the stabilization of the viewfinder image.</li>
</ul>
<p>With the optional accessory TAMRON TAP-in Console<strong><sup>TM</sup></strong>, you can customize the configuration of VC MODE 1. Choose the viewfinder view of either standard or image priority.</p>
<ol start="3">
<li><strong>Demonstratively improved autofocus speed and responsiveness</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Model A025 is equipped with a USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ring-type ultrasonic motor, whose outstanding responsiveness and control ensures accurate high-speed focusing. Incorporating two advanced, high-performance microcomputers and optimizing the algorithm has improved both the focusing speed and accuracy compared with SP 70-200mm (Model A009). Additionally, thanks to the Full-time Manual Focus override mechanism, photographers shooting with AF can instantaneously make fine focusing adjustments using MF without wasting time by switching the AF-MF mode back and forth.</p>
<ol start="4">
<li><strong>Focuses closer (shorter Minimum Object Distance, or MOD) for greater versatility</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Improvements made to the focus cam and zoom cam inside the lens barrel have reduced the MOD from 50.7 inches in the older Model A009 to 37.4 inches for Model A025, which has a maximum magnification ratio of 1:6.1. The shorter MOD, coupled with the excellent optical performance of the SP 70-200mm (Model A025), allows photographers to further broaden their range of expression.</p>
<ol start="5">
<li><strong>Optimized and exclusively designed eBAND Coating</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The new A025 features Tamron’s original eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating, a technology that combines a nano-structured layer with an extremely low refractive index with the conventional multiple-layer coatings. Optimized and exclusively designed for this new zoom, the eBAND Coating provides superior anti-reflection performance, effectively reducing any flare and ghosting. Even when taking backlit portraits, the new lens delivers flawless, crystal clear images.</p>
<ol start="6">
<li><strong>Moisture-Proof and Dust-Resistant Construction</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Ideal for use in outdoor photography, the new 70-200mm telephoto zoom has moisture-resistant construction because special sealants that are dust-resistant and moisture-resistant are used at every joint and seam. The sealant material helps to prevent the intrusion of any dirt, dust or water droplets, compared to conventional Moisture-Resistant Construction.</p>
<ol start="7">
<li><strong>Fluorine Coating for greater protection</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The front surface of the lens element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that is water- and oil-repellant. The lens surface is easier to wipe clean and less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture and fingerprints.</p>
<ol start="8">
<li><strong>Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now available for Nikon-mount lenses<sup class="green">4</sup>. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by the motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<ol start="9">
<li><strong>Lightweight and easy-to-hold tripod mount is compatible with Arca-Swiss style quick release plates</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>A new textured grip and Arca-Swiss style tripod interface enhances both speed and utility. Because the tripod mount is made of lightweight magnesium, it is much easier to carry.</p>
<ol start="10">
<li><strong>Compatible with TAMRON TAP-in Console</strong><strong><sup>TM</sup></strong><strong>, an optional accessory product</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The optional TAP-in Console provides a USB connection to a personal computer, enabling users to easily update the lens firmware as well as customize features, including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<ol start="11">
<li><strong>Based on the rigorous quality standards worthy of the SP series, this new lens is manufactured with a thorough attention to details</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>For the SP series products in particular, Tamron has established rigorous design and quality standards. These standards apply to the optical design, mechanical design and the cosmetic appearance, as well as to such wide-ranging areas as the product’s robustness and improvements in the various individual functions. Tamron thoroughly reviews all of the design and manufacturing processes in order to offer products to customers with even-higher levels of precision and quality.</p>
<p>For the SP 70-200mm G2 (Model A025), the optical design was refreshed, mechanical parts were improved and a new exterior design was adopted. To maximize the optical performance intrinsic to this product, Tamron improved the accuracy of the component parts and increased the precision of the overall zooming mechanism.</p>
<p><span class="green">1. For more detailed information about teleconverters, please refer to the Tamron website.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">2. Subjects with low contrast and/or luminosity values can sometimes result in out-of-focus images.</span></p>
<p><span class="green">3. Among 70-200mm F/2.8 interchangeable lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras (as of January, 2017; Tamron)</span></p>
<p><span class="green">4. Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D3100, D3200, D3300, D3400, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D5500, D5600, D7000, D7100, D7200, D300, D300s, D600, D610, D700, D750, D800, D800E, D810, D810A, D3x, D3s, D4, D4s, Df, D500, D5). (As of January, 2017; Tamron)</span></p>
<p><strong>Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 $1299: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2kkLnJ2">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/tm702002nk.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/tamron-sp-70-200mm-f-2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX*</a> (<em>Bonus <a href="https://mpex.com/tenba-dna-10-messenger-bag-graphite.html?acc=3">Tenba DNA 10</a> Messenger Bag</em>)</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 7, 2017)

1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron going to get this right? 

Until then: thanks, not interested, keep it.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 7, 2017)

You made my day, Sir! ;D
May I ask you: just out of curiosity, what your definition of "Sound like a broken record" is?




AvTvM said:


> 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron going to get this right?
> 
> Until then: thanks, not interested, keep it.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 7, 2017)

"all new optical formula" this looks interesting. Seems the 150-600 G2 kept the same basic formula as he first version, no?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2017)

Now we know why Canon just leaked its own upcoming refresh, even though there is not much to improve. My prediction: the Canon version iii is actually more than 2 years to release.

Eager to see if the Tammy iq competes well. It's a good price. On the other hand, I see the Canon heavily discounted nowadays.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron going to get this right?
> 
> Until then: thanks, not interested, keep it.



I have owned a 'wrong way zoom' and it did not bother me in the slightest. I just used it the way it worked. Also, my blood pressure was just checked and I'm doing fine says the doc.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 7, 2017)

Haven't bothered with a zoom under f/4.0 in a few years now. One extra stop just isn't worth the extra cost and weight when the latest canon bodies have super clean ISO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2017)

4. Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D3100, D3200, D3300, D3400, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D5500, D5600, D7000, D7100, D7200, D300, D300s, D600, D610, D700, D750, D800, D800E, D810, D810A, D3x, D3s, D4, D4s, Df, D500, D5). (As of January, 2017; Tamron)

Nikon users still have to carry a book around to see if a lens will work with their camera. If it does then this is a deal for Nikon cameras, I think Sigma and Tamron sell a lot to Nikon users.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 7, 2017)

I fixed that for you..



Nininini said:


> Haven't bothered with a zoom under f/4.0 in a few years now. One extra stop just isn't worth the extra cost and weight *for me* when the latest canon bodies have super clean ISO.


----------



## sanj (Feb 7, 2017)

Nininini said:


> Haven't bothered with a zoom under f/4.0 in a few years now. One extra stop just isn't worth the extra cost and weight when the latest canon bodies have super clean ISO.



I feel the same.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2017)

sanj said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't bothered with a zoom under f/4.0 in a few years now. One extra stop just isn't worth the extra cost and weight when the latest canon bodies have super clean ISO.
> ...



I thought that until I tried to shoot a wedding reception with a 16-35 f4 IS rather than my old 16-35 f2.8, I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## sanj (Feb 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Yes. I see your point. Personally for low light I would go with a F2 or brighter prime.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2017)

sanj said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I thought that until I tried using my 35 f2 IS for a wedding reception, dof sucked and my inability to get the framing I wanted from the only positions I could use swore me off primes for events. 

In all seriousness, the f4 focusing in poor light was a bigger issue than the aperture per se, I loved the 16-35 f4 IS but it was neither one thing nor the other for my uses. Though I do think it is the best general purpose ultra wide made by anybody at any price I sold it and moved to the 11-24 f4 and swore off wedding receptions


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 7, 2017)

According to BH it focuses 25cm closer then Canons 70-200II? I imagine thats a pretty big deal.


----------



## LordVader (Feb 7, 2017)

Do I recon this right:
0.95m with 1:6,1 ratio... this would mean, that this new lens looses focal lenght for near objects even more than its predecessor? 
(0.95m withh 1:6,1 leads to 115mm; 1.3m with 1:8 to 128mm....)

ok, that would be a dealbreaker for me... (since the canon has 172mm in the near...)


----------



## Hflm (Feb 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


That is why you use two bodies when using primes only. One with 35 the other with 85 or 24 and 50mm, the way you like/prefer it.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 7, 2017)

It's a truly remarkable lens. It changes its focal length to 217-620mm with a 2xTC on APS-C.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 7, 2017)

Gold! 



AlanF said:


> It's a truly remarkable lens. It changes its focal length to 217-620mm with a 2xTC on APS-C.


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2017)

In my ever-streamlining life I wonder if this could replace my 85 1.8 and 200 2.8 without losing any image quality.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 7, 2017)

It will still probably be a couple of weeks before I have one in hand, but I've been pouring over this press release for, well, let's just say longer than most CR readers, and it seems to address most issues that I had with the previous one (which I actually really like, overall, and have owned for 3.5 years). One thing that still isn't up to par is the maximum reproduction, that, as some noticed, has improved but still not to the Canon level (and FAR from Tamron's first 70-200 lens that had about a 1:3 reproduction ratio). The new lens will focus down much more closely, but definitely does a LOT of focus breathing. This reminds me of a number of new Canon zooms, however, including the 70-300L, the new Canon 70-300 IS II (a BIG focus breather), and, oddly enough, the 100-400L II. The latter has a great magnification figure of 0.29x, but does it by an extremely short MFD that compensates for a LOT of focus breathing. 

Upside? All three of those Canon lenses perform very well at MFD, unlike some lenses in the past that didn't focus breathe but also had poorer optical performance near MFD. Hopefully the Tamron is the same.

P.S. I've had some off the record conversations with a few with early access, and they say the lens is fantastic.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2017)

Any idea on if the zoom is internal or external?


----------



## iowapipe (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been happy with my Canon 70-200mm F4 IS for two reasons: price and weight (it's also super sharp, I got a lucky one). Easier to carry around. The current Tamron was always a temptation due to the price, but the focus speed was just poor enough in lower light that I knew I wasn't willing to move to it.

But this new one, even though it comes in at practically the same weight as the Canon, may push me to give in. **If the autofocus is improved.** Fortunately focus breathing is not an issue for me in the way I use this lens (reading Dustin's post on that speculation). If the press release claims are even half true, we will be pretty happy with it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 7, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> Any idea on if the zoom is internal or external?



Internal.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on if the zoom is internal or external?
> ...



Thanks... That would have been a deal breaker for me... =)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 7, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



I don't know that I've ever seen an externally zooming 70-200mm lens in the past 20 years.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



True, but with other lenses like the 75-300L, 100-400L and other 3rd party lenses, it does make me second guess.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 8, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> It will still probably be a couple of weeks before I have one in hand, but I've been pouring over this press release for, well, let's just say longer than most CR readers, and it seems to address most issues that I had with the previous one (which I actually really like, overall, and have owned for 3.5 years). One thing that still isn't up to par is the maximum reproduction, that, as some noticed, has improved but still not to the Canon level (and FAR from Tamron's first 70-200 lens that had about a 1:3 reproduction ratio). The new lens will focus down much more closely, but definitely does a LOT of focus breathing. This reminds me of a number of new Canon zooms, however, including the 70-300L, the new Canon 70-300 IS II (a BIG focus breather), and, oddly enough, the 100-400L II. The latter has a great magnification figure of 0.29x, but does it by an extremely short MFD that compensates for a LOT of focus breathing.
> 
> Upside? All three of those Canon lenses perform very well at MFD, unlike some lenses in the past that didn't focus breathe but also had poorer optical performance near MFD. Hopefully the Tamron is the same.
> 
> P.S. I've had some off the record conversations with a few with early access, and they say the lens is fantastic.



I'll be awaiting your review, Dustin. They are always very informative and straight forward.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 8, 2017)

I spoke with my local authorized tamron dealer here in the Philippines and he stated that they would have these in stock by the end of this month. I plan to get one soon as I can, but will likely be around the first of April as I will be in Malaysia for a few weeks on a photo trip in March.. But I will be reviewing it as well soon as I can.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 8, 2017)

Nininini said:


> Haven't bothered with a zoom under f/4.0 in a few years now. One extra stop just isn't worth the extra cost and weight when the latest canon bodies have super clean ISO.



That's fine apparently for your needs. Kudos to you. But I gotta say, as an owner of the Canon 70-200mm f2.8L IS (Mk I version), I absolutely love the subject isolation you can get with the 2.8 aperture...see attached photo. (PS: I too am just a hobbyist with a very limited photo equipment budget, a friend was selling his and allowed me to pay him in installments. To me, it was worth every penny of the $1,300USD I paid him, and he had just sent in the lens to Canon for a thorough "once-over")


----------



## bereninga (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm so shocked at the price point. If this lens can deliver, I'll be so tempted. I too will be waiting for Dustin Abbott's review as well as other reviews.

I'd be interested in what Sigma has in store, but I have a feeling it won't be at this price.


----------



## geonix (Feb 11, 2017)

I was just thinking about getting the Canon 70-200mm f2.8 II when this announcement was made. Now I will wait for the first tests on this one. In several tests the first Tamron version was already almost on a par with the Canon, with only minor superiority of the seemgly almost perfect Canon lens. So if this new version by Tamron has really improved maybe it will be as good as the Canon. 

I just wonder if it will have less focus-breathing and will still be significantly cheaper than the Canon 70-200 f2.8 II, which is still around 1900 €


----------



## rstoddard11 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm sure now Sigma will release a version 1% better in some way in a few months rendering this one obsolete. Pre-Orders will be fulfilled just in time for Canon to release the 70-200 2.8 III. By next Christmas we will have a Tamron V3, soon after the Sigma "Sport" version and then Nikon will come out with something better and then the leapfrogging will continue.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 15, 2017)

I would hate to see associated price leapfrogging though. Look at the new Nikon 70-200 price. It is almost ridiculous, if you asked me.



rstoddard11 said:


> I'm sure now Sigma will release a version 1% better in some way in a few months rendering this one obsolete. Pre-Orders will be fulfilled just in time for Canon to release the 70-200 2.8 III. By next Christmas we will have a Tamron V3, soon after the Sigma "Sport" version and then Nikon will come out with something better and then the leapfrogging will continue.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 21, 2017)

Matt Granger's Close focus and Bokeh test of the Tamron 70-200mm G2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYXzborVt84


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 22, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Matt Granger's Close focus and Bokeh test of the Tamron 70-200mm G2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYXzborVt84



Thanks for that link. It wasn't much, but wow. What there was was WOW! In my opinion it blew away his older VR II. Contrast, color, and reproduction ration...pretty amazing. And the bokeh was much better than the VR II. It will be very interesting indeed when Dustin Abbott does his review and Bryan Carnathan over at TDP does his... Makes me consider selling my Canon Mk I and buying this new Tamron, should be about a wash $$-wise. For way newer tech and much better performance. (Not that there's anything wrong with my Canon Mk I) (Note: Canon Mk I = 70-200mm f2.8L IS


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 25, 2017)

I tested the G2 today with both Nikon and Canon full frame bodies for more than 1 hour - mostly with my canon. The Canon was 5dMK3. Here are the issues I saw with canon
- Turning on the VC makes the focus a bit weird. It felt like finding the focused object but just stopping short of it then then locking the correct focus - something like a two step process. Observed this when i completely defocussed the lens each time. In normal situations - when focus doesnt have to travel thru all the distance, I didnt see this issue (Nikon also had this but lot lot less times)
- Locking focus is a tiny bit slower with VC on in mode 1 and 3. I didnt test mode 2.
- In VC mode 1, the view finder appears to jump a bit. Doesnt affect the image quality though.
- Sometimes the VC took a while to respond after half-pressing the shutter in mode 1. But I couldnt reliably reproduce this issue with any particular sequence.


----------

